# Gym ball to induce labour?!??



## toni8894

Has anyone actually dobe this before or know someone who has. I read that by bouncing on a gym ball can help get things going when ur due/overdue or is it a pointless exercise ?


----------



## kristen77

It can definitely get the baby in position, not sure about inducing labour. That said, when I was pg with my son I bounced on my ball all evening one night & went into labour at 3.55am the next day (@ 39+4). I credited that to a long walk we'd done but who knows?! I'm still 3 weeks off full term but bounce on my ball & did the same last time xx


----------



## NicolaWynne

I guess the bouncing could help your waters break? But if they werent ready to break it could end up in being induced...:shrug:


----------



## toni8894

kristen77 said:


> It can definitely get the baby in position, not sure about inducing labour. That said, when I was pg with my son I bounced on my ball all evening one night & went into labour at 3.55am the next day (@ 39+4). I credited that to a long walk we'd done but who knows?! I'm still 3 weeks off full term but bounce on my ball & did the same last time xx

Really? It could of been a mix of the two then. he is in position and midwife could feel 2 5ths of his head still above my pelvis so it might move him down a bit more? When you say all evening..how long you talking lol hours none stop? I can do about 15 min of bouncing up and down then I'm bored x


----------



## cat123456

im glad u asked this im full term today so i want it over!! xx


----------



## Laurenmomma

I swear by the gym ball! With dd it got her in better position n helped after I had a sweep, this time I used it to help thru contractions but labour stopped so I'm using it as the pressure of baby presses on cervix which thins it out! x


----------



## cat123456

what positions did u sit on? bounce? i think mines a little small fo me as im quite scrunchd will this negativly affect it? xx


----------



## Laurenmomma

U can either just sit on it and say wiggle your hips like circular motion or bounce, or u can kneel over the ball resting on it rockin back and forth this is good as baby pushes back on cervix! 

Just trying to keep your balance on it will also help but as soon as u start using it ul find best positions! What size ball have u got? Mine is 65cm but last one was 55cm n I'm tall n it was ok x


----------



## cat123456

prob the 55cm 1, how long did u bounce for? xx
was u dilated and was u effaced at all?


----------



## toni8894

I dont even know size of mine lol. i just bounce on mine and do circular movements with my hips, i can feel my cervix tender when i do this. I'm gonna try resting on it this sounds good. do you just kneel on the floor and then rest arms on it ?


----------



## mummy2b2010

I used to sit on mine and watch tv lol it helped with my spd pain sometimes id just sit still other times id rock back and forth or bounce :) i had my son early and credit it down to long walks and my ball :) am defo gettin one again this time xxx


----------



## Calley94

I have been bouncing on mine for the last week and only have just over an hour of due date left. Have been walking too but baby seems happy where it is!


----------



## nlmom0f4

hi. how long should you exercise on the ball? i just started but im unsure of how long i should bounce, go side to side,etc.


----------



## ngozi79

Ladies, please be careful when bouncing on a gym ball. My first one (a £6 ASDA effort) popped with me sat on it last week. It wasn't over-inflated, and at the time I wasn't even being that boisterous with my bouncing!

I have a new one that I'm rocking and rotating on, but too scared to bounce on it too much!!


----------



## karen1stbaby

I have an anti burst one lol from tk maxx! It helps with the spd pain for me, but I will be on it a lot more now if it will help with getting the labour going xx


----------

